
Facebook Really is "That Company" - zx76
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/06/15/facebook_really.html
======
tx
Comment #5 on that page is absolutely hilarious and so true...

~~~
paul
True? He criticizes it for being a "website". Also, he claims to be listening
to a "zune", which means he probably works at MS and is bitter about other
people succeeding... :)

I used to read this same kind of nonsense ("it's just a website") about
Google. Some people just don't get the future. Read the quote at the bottom of
this post: <http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-be-right-90-of-
time-and-why-id.html>

~~~
tx
Facebook, unline google, _is_ just a message board. You can talk all you want
about significanse of social networking online, and how it "changes
everybody's life", but significant or not, this is _social_ phenomena, not a
technological one.

But from a technology point of view, Facebook is primitive. College projects
at good CS schools are more interesting and challening. It's a freakin message
board, just like that guy said.

~~~
paul
Yeah, and Google is just a box that you type stuff into. Just because someone
can make an oversimplified explanation doesn't make it true. There's a lot
more going on in these products than you realize. There's a reason why
Facebook is winning and, for example, Orkut is not.

~~~
tx
Exactly. There is _a lot_ of things going on for Facebook. I hope some day it
will be revealed, who started this giant PR wave promoting it and who stands
behind this hysteria.

I am not commenting on Google vs Facebook nonsense anymore.

------
bootload
_"... the Google of yesterday, the Microsoft of long ago ..."_

Looks like the early hires have lost that _'startupy'_ feel they used to get
at google. Is it really that bad at google as an engineer?

------
donna
IPO changes the culture from start-up to keep-it-up, the invested public
expects growth and returns, oh.. but they most likely will will never use
FaceBook to create growth. Hmmm greed.

